# Is there a max legal length for a fixed knife in Georgia?



## rocinante

If I wanted to go full rambo with a 10 inch bowie knife would Ranger Bob be ok with that?

What about machetes?


----------



## Sterlo58

Your good to go


----------



## Slingblade

Over 5" blade is considered a weapon according to the O.C.G.A.

O.C.G.A. § 16-11-125.1
Definitions

As used in this part, the term:

   (1) "Handgun" means a firearm of any description, loaded or unloaded, from which any shot, bullet, or other missile can be discharged by an action of an explosive where the length of the barrel, not including any revolving, detachable, or magazine breech, does not exceed 12 inches; provided, however, that the term "handgun" shall not include a gun which discharges a single shot of .46 centimeters or less in diameter.

 (2) "Knife" means a cutting instrument designed for the purpose of offense and defense consisting of a blade that is greater than five inches in length which is fastened to a handle.

   (3) "License holder" means a person who holds a valid weapons carry license.

   (4) "Long gun" means a firearm with a barrel length of at least 18 inches and overall length of at least 26 inches designed or made and intended to be fired from the shoulder and designed or made to use the energy of the explosive in a fixed:

      (A) Shotgun shell to fire through a smooth bore either a number of ball shot or a single projectile for each single pull of the trigger or from which any shot, bullet, or other missile can be discharged; or

      (B) Metallic cartridge to fire only a single projectile through a rifle bore for each single pull of the trigger;

provided, however, that the term "long gun" shall not include a gun which discharges a single shot of .46 centimeters or less in diameter.

(5) "Weapon" means a knife or handgun.

  (6) "Weapons carry license" or "license" means a license issued pursuant to Code Section 16-11-129


----------



## the r.o.c.

just make sure its not concealed, according to the leo's up here.


----------



## RNC

http://www.knifelawsonline.com/knifehome/StateLawsContent/tabid/57/Default.aspx


----------



## Slingblade

I prefer to not subject myself to the whim of the local constabulary and how they feel that day.  I go by what the law actually says, and it says nothing of openly or concealed (with the exception of long guns); only the fact that you are carrying a weapon (as the state defines it).

*O.C.G.A. § 16-11-126*
Having or carrying handguns, long guns, or other weapons; license requirement; exceptions for homes, motor vehicles, and other locations and conditions; penalties for violations

(a) Any person who is not prohibited by law from possessing a handgun or long gun may have or carry on his or her person a weapon or long gun on his or her property or inside his or her home, motor vehicle, or place of business without a valid weapons carry license.

(b) Any person who is not prohibited by law from possessing a handgun or long gun may have or carry on his or her person a long gun without a valid weapons carry license, provided that if the long gun is loaded, it shall only be carried in an open and fully exposed manner.

(c) Any person who is not prohibited by law from possessing a handgun or long gun may have or carry any handgun provided that it is enclosed in a case and unloaded.

(d) Any person who is not prohibited by law from possessing a handgun or long gun who is eligible for a weapons carry license may transport a handgun or long gun in any private passenger motor vehicle; provided, however, that private property owners or persons in legal control of property through a lease, rental agreement, licensing agreement, contract, or any other agreement to control access to such property shall have the right to forbid possession of a weapon or long gun on their property, except as provided in Code Section 16-11-135.

(e) Any person licensed to carry a handgun or weapon in any other state whose laws recognize and give effect to a license issued pursuant to this part shall be authorized to carry a weapon in this state, but only while the licensee is not a resident of this state; provided, however, that such licensee shall carry the weapon in compliance with the laws of this state.

(f) Any person with a valid hunting or fishing license on his or her person, or any person not required by law to have a hunting or fishing license, who is engaged in legal hunting, fishing, or sport shooting when the person has the permission of the owner of the land on which the activities are being conducted may have or carry on his or her person a handgun or long gun without a valid weapons carry license while hunting, fishing, or engaging in sport shooting.

(g) Notwithstanding Code Sections 12-3-10, 27-3-1.1, 27-3-6, and 16-12-122 through 16-12-127, any person with a valid weapons carry license may carry a weapon in all parks, historic sites, or recreational areas, as such term is defined in Code Section 12-3-10, including all publicly owned buildings located in such parks, historic sites, and recreational areas, in wildlife management areas, and on public transportation; provided, however, that a person shall not carry a handgun into a place where it is prohibited by federal law.

(h) (1) No person shall carry a weapon without a valid weapons carry license unless he or she meets one of the exceptions to having such license as provided in subsections (a) through (g) of this Code section.

   (2) A person commits the offense of carrying a weapon without a license when he or she violates the provisions of paragraph (1) of this subsection.

(i) Upon conviction of the offense of carrying a weapon without a valid weapons carry license, a person shall be punished as follows:

   (1) For the first offense, he or she shall be guilty of a misdemeanor; and

   (2) For the second offense within five years, as measured from the dates of previous arrests for which convictions were obtained to the date of the current arrest for which a conviction is obtained, and for any subsequent offense, he or she shall be guilty of a felony and, upon conviction thereof, shall be imprisoned for not less than two years and not more than five years.


----------



## Noodle

I hate trying to read through all those ccw laws. What I understand is Georgia changed the firearm license to a weapons permit now. Something strange about the concealed blades have to be over 5 inch. Not sure why. I have been known to carry the good ol ka bar.


----------



## germag

I think if you're in the woods hunting or camping or whatever, it doesn't matter. If you're carrying a knife over 5" in public, either concealed or open, you need a GWL.


----------



## NCHillbilly

germag said:


> I think if you're in the woods hunting or camping or whatever, it doesn't matter. If you're carrying a knife over 5" in public, either concealed or open, you need a GWL.



x2 Context is everything sometimes. If you're out in your pasture chopping bushes with a machete, nobody cares. If you walk into a bank or a battered women's shelter carrying the same machete, you may have some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## Nicodemus

A 3 inch blade will do everything asked of it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> A 3 inch blade will do everything asked of it.



I totally agree. I don't know why folks think you need a big ol' knife to clean deer and such. A friend of mine skins and quarters deer for people who are to lazy to, does a couple hundred a year probably. He can have one from the tailgate to the cooler in a few minuutes flat. All he will ever use is a little Victorianox knife with a 1" blade on it.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Nicodemus said:


> A 3 inch blade will do everything asked of it.



Yeah, but you can blame Dundee for men wanting big knifes..


Now this is a Knife!


----------



## Anvil Head

My Grandmuddy always said "If you need more than 2 inches of sharp blade, get the axe!" 
Helped her skin and butcher many deer and hogs, while she used someting very similar to a small paring knife. I have done almost always used a small pocket knife, although I do make much larger blades.

While I agree with Slingblade on the law being the law, many small town Barney Fife's and Greenies don't know the law and don't particularly care. You may win the later battle after a lot of time and expense, but you lose in the scirmish. And, often times your personal property is "lost" in the process. 
Please do not get me wrong, I have great respect for law enforcement officers, but they are people and some are less by book than others.

Note: I did not learn this through reading, I learned it through life experince.


----------



## throwdown

Anvil, as a law enforcement officer, I take no offense to your post. And actually agree with you!!!


----------



## Anvil Head

TD
I should have used a bit more tact in my wording. I apologize for my choice of words. 
I have several good friends that were/are LEO's, most with DNR. I know that most of you folks work very hard, are gentlemen on and off the field, and are pretty much overwhelmed most of the time. Kind of keeps focus away from the less significant details of law that not confronted with everyday, understandable. 
I have had problems with "Fife's" in the past.....over $3000 worth of knives with legal ivory handles confiscated and "lost from evidence" over the inability to read and accept proper documentation when presented. Recourse was not cost effective and principal gave way to other necessities in life. Found it easier to not test the vagueries of understanding in a middle Georgia municipal majistrate's court.
By the way, thank you for your service.


----------



## billyrb

I carry a little Kershaw with a hair-under 4" blade on my person most of the time.  Never had an issue, but then again, I don't present myself as a risky looking person.  I walk into places with a smile, walk directly to where i need to go, and talk in a regular or good audible voice.  If I were to act more shifty, dart around, whisper, I'd probably draw more negative attention.  

On a side note, I started to wonder after I got my GWL if that also applied to knives, but haven't asked any LEO or anyone at the permit office yet


----------



## 1eyehunting

hope that clears it up for you , ROCINANTE


----------

